# Dining room table!



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Wife volunteered me to build a table for her sister and brother in law. Took me about 5 hours to build the table and a couple hours the next night to stain.

Planed 2x10's down for the top. Used an axe to hand shave the edges of everything down. Used a chain, awl, hammer and multiple other things to distress the wood for the reclaimed look. Torched the edges and then stained provincial minwax. Let it soak a lot up so it wouldn't hold much of the ebony I put over the distressed marks and edges. Then a satin poly on top. Picture is right after applying poly so it appears glossier than it actually is. Very happy with the results.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Table is 7 foot long by 4 foot wide.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Awesome


----------

